# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  EEPROM/Flash programmators priekš SST39SF010A/SST39SF020A/SST39SF040A AT29C010A

## JDat

Sen senos laikos bija cepiens par CPU būtību. Kapsihs un citi zvēri...

Kompīša uztaisīšana 30 DIP korpusos nekur nav mirusi. Process lēnām turpinās.

Vienā brīdī izdomāju ka jāuztaisa Flash programmators.
Platīti izkodināju un ši mētājās kādu laiku. Tad darbā parādījās nepieciešamība ka jāieraksta jauna firmware vecā dzelzī.

Tavu brīnumu! Kāreiz tās pašas Flash mikrenes, kuras plānoju izmantot savā "DIP kompītī".

Tad nu tā. Programmatōram jābūt vienkāršām un jāatbalsta konrētas mikrenes.

Kātai mikrene ir DIP32 korpusā. Vajadzēs daudz kājas. Ar Arduino Uno kājām nepietiks. OK. Izmantosim MCP23017 mikrenes. Divas gab.
Arduino saņems datus pa USB un vadīs MCP mikreņu kājas caur I2C. Sacīts, darīts!

Kods ir nosperts no citiem un pielāgots savām vajadzībām.
Softs un shēma githubā. https://github.com/JDat/eeprom-writer

Bildes būs nedaudz vēlāk.

----------


## JDat

Nu nahuj! Forums tā sadirsts ka nevar normāli pieaatačot bildes.  :: 

Shēma:


Plate:

----------


## M_J

Interesants projekts. Paldies par, līdz šim man nezināmu, vienkāršu un efektīvu veidu, kā palielināt mikrokontrolierim kāju skaitu. Uzreiz sāku meklēt pa populārākajiem veikaliem MC23017. TME nav, Farnelī nav, Digikejā nav, Mouserī nav. Jā Aliexpresī un Ebajā ir. Kur pirki?

----------


## JDat

Piedošanu. Drukas kļūda. Izlaidu vienu burtiņu.

Pareizi ir tā: MCP23017

----------


## M_J

Interesanti, Google pareizo datašītu bija atradusi arī bez P burta, bet veikalus, kur to nopirkt gan ne.

----------


## JDat

Ir viens bet. Pārēk lēni lai uztaisītu 4x4 LED matricu ar dinamisko indikāciju.
Programmators arī lēns sanāk. Šuj nevis 50 sekundes bet gan 15 minūtes.
Jāskatās ko var optimizēt. Iespējams ka python programmiņa jāpielabo.

----------


## M_J

Es izmantotu SPI variantu. Tas ir ātrāks, kā I2C. Nav īstais risinājums, piemēram priekš PWM izejas, bet kaut kādu releju slēgāšanai pašā laikā. Arī ar 4x4 LED matricu, esmu pārliecināts, ka rakstot ASMā pat ar I2C variantu viss sanāktu un ar krietnu rezervi.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es ar uz līdzīgu I2C čipu esmu taisījis dinamisko indikāciju, it kā pietika ātrums. Bet tā projekts labs, vienīgi tas šūšanas ātrums mazs. Mani jau minūte priekš UVEPROM šūšanas kaitina, bet te 15...

----------


## M_J

Ja nav jāšuj masveidā, tad lai šuj kaut pus dienu. Galvenais, ka iešuj.

----------


## JDat

Ja pareizi atceros, tad taisīju DMX iekārtu, kur vadībai bija 4x7seg displejs un bija pa īsu. Arī spligums nepietika. Nošpļāvos un uztisīju lētāku un labāku risinājumu priekš displeja. Ormiksā paņēmu SCT2026. Arī forša mikrene. Izejā dod konstantu strāvu. LEDiem nevajag pretestības. Var visam displejam ar !OE mainīt splgrumu. No softa viedokļa tāda pat lietošāna kā 74HC595 mikrenēm. Tā es tiku vaļā no dinamiskās indikācijas.

Jā, šuj lēni, bet doma bija tāda, ja vajag ātri un pa lēto. Platīte pati iztrasējas un izkodinānās. Mikrenes bija plauktiņā. Un, galvenais, bija gribēšana uztaisīt DIP kompīti. Attiecīgi vajadzēja programmatoru. Tiku tālāk ja uztaisīju PS/2 klavieres lasītāju, kuram vajag divas DIP mikrenes + EEPROM kā loģikas elementu aizvietotāju. Tā nu arī tapa programmators, kurš 3 gadus nomētājās plauktā. Pēc tam parādījās iešūt 5 mikrenes priekš darba vajadzībām un attiecīgi pabeidzu programmatoru (uzrakstīju firmware). Tagad atkal savajadzējās iešūt 5 mikrenes un uzrakstīju postu forumā.

----------

